
Pycycle: Find and fix circular (cyclic) imports in python projects - bndr
https://github.com/bndr/pycycle
======
bndr
Hey guys, feedback is welcome.

Code with circular imports in python does not work. (ImportError: Cannot
import name X) I have come across this problem several times, and depending on
the project size it becomes problematic to identify where exactly the problem
is. This tool shows you the chain of the imports that are causing the problem,
after that is up to developer to fix it e.g. restructure the imports or move
the imports into the function call.

